
Programming and Programming Languages (2018) - AlexeyBrin
https://papl.cs.brown.edu/2018/index.html
======
AlexeyBrin
Although mostly used in the browser, at
[https://code.pyret.org/](https://code.pyret.org/), Pyret (the language used
in the book) can run locally on Node.js like this:

    
    
        npm install -g pyret-npm
        pyret --help
    

Assume you have a file named _ahoy.arr_ on your machine:

    
    
        check:
            print("Ahoy from Pyret\n")
            "Ahoy " + "World!" is "Ahoy World!"
        end
    

Compile and run with:

    
    
        pyret ahoy.arr
    

Run the compiled program:

    
    
        node ahoy.jarr

------
meruru
It's by one of the authors of HtDP:
[https://www.htdp.org/](https://www.htdp.org/)

------
dang
A thread about the 2014 edition:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8750354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8750354)

------
stormbreaker
Any way to download it as a PDF/epub? Something that isn't tiny text in a
browser window. :)

